# MORE pictures<3



## falloftroy7 (Apr 25, 2006)

:shocked: 





p.s.
Nintendoxcore gets credit for thread title:kiss2:


----------



## NintendoXcore (Apr 25, 2006)

Man babe. Your so hot. I wish I was as prety as you! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 25, 2006)

How does one go about complimenting when you are so beautiful?


----------



## Karebr12 (Apr 25, 2006)

You have the perfect woman's body. I am straight, but I just wanted to tell you that I love it! You are definitely still small, but you have the softest looking curves. (BTW, I love your hairstyle too!)


----------



## love dubh (Apr 25, 2006)

:shocked:

I want your body.

Take that in whichever way you'd like.


----------



## TheMarno (Apr 25, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I want your body.
> 
> Take that in whichever way you'd like.



and you can't? eat a little something, hah.

Great pictures again.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Apr 25, 2006)

:wubu: <3333333333


----------



## love dubh (Apr 25, 2006)

TheMarno said:


> and you can't? eat a little something, hah.
> 
> Great pictures again.




Hehehe. It was more covetous than jealous. I think I may be a bit bigger than her, physically. :]


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 25, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Hehehe. It was more covetous than jealous. I think I may be a bit bigger than her, physically. :]


Ok, it's due time for jealous b/f move 2, the image of the irate mullet guy from Mad TV keeps popping into my head, sorry I just felt the desire to share...

P.S. you look comparably tiny in your profile picture but great none-the-less.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 25, 2006)

It's a relatively old picture. From last semester. I've gone up some pounds.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 26, 2006)

i wish i could get my girlfriend to take pics like this.  

falloftroy, you look great!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 26, 2006)

Very nice!! Thanks!!


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 26, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> It's a relatively old picture. From last semester. I've gone up some pounds.


Ah, last semester, so long ago, one bets you look all the better presently but thats a given, dreamy eyes in either case.


----------



## boots (May 6, 2006)

We should hug you to pieces, adorable gorey pieces! Ok, well some people like to hug more than others . I bet your a myspace fiend .

*hugs of doom*

*Eating some soup* :eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (May 7, 2006)

I must say she does look really nice to be heavy. But she is carrying all the weight in her stomach. But i think society has gotton the best of us.... They dont like our shape so we diet they don't like we eat so we begin to purge and develop a serous eating disorder and Parents kill me when they say where did we go wrong and this is after their son/daughter has died! They pressured them Parents don't understand they are hendering their children to what they see themselves as in the future..When you grow up and your parents have been telling you You're never going to be nothing you're never going to amount to anything you're just like your daddy! Do you think someone wants to grow up replaying those Messages over and over in their heads. 

They need to be really careful about what they are doing to their children


----------



## boots (May 7, 2006)

That sounded like a compliment that turned into a comment about parents in general that turned into a long involved story about yourself ().

But yes, her tummy is cute, and her funky hair.

*eating some soup* :eat1:


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 7, 2006)

Yes, her stomach is nice. And feels just as good as it looks! :smitten:


----------



## boots (May 7, 2006)

hmm, well, let's do a dance!

:shocked: <----dance?

*eating some soup* :eat1:


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 19, 2006)

u av teh sexyest belly eva. i want 2 feed u more but ur bf mite object...


----------



## Coop (May 19, 2006)

You are Zee Zex. ^_^


----------



## falloftroy7 (May 21, 2006)

wow
so much positive feedback


----------



## Totmacher (May 21, 2006)

You were expecting anything less, a gorgeous young thing like you?


----------

